# Baby and Python



## chillsandfevers (May 28, 2010)

*Published On:* 5-28-2010
*Source:* ninemsn

This story on ninemsn website today of a 12 week old baby with a Burnese Python. 
What are your thoughts?

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 28, 2010)

Personally I think this type of picture may give certain types people dangerous ideas.

Same as the pic of the little asian boy in the bathtub with a monster python....rediculous


----------



## Dusty62 (May 28, 2010)

yep that should fit, now where's the head


----------



## Serpentess (May 28, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/smartest-thing-137292


----------



## razeunit (May 29, 2010)

Wow the baby's parents should be shot.


----------



## Jeannine (May 30, 2010)

*i actually seen this on another forum and as i said even the most expert of experts couldnt have saved this baby if the snake decided it was lunch (im guessing the snake was cooled prior to the picture being taken)

one of the comments i seen on this other forum implied it was ok cause the snake was tamed ??????

cant get it thru to some people that you cant change their nature no matter how long you have had them as pets instinct will always over ride 

i mean its not like the snake will say 'oh cant eat that kid'

i know the mother was close by but being a reptile handler in my opinion she should have known better, i also know this snake is one used for people to have their photos taken with but things do happen regardless of how tame u think a wild animal is

and i mean no offence to anyone who own snakes, i just know 'wild animals' no matter how long in captivity never loose their instincts

how many times have big cats turned on their feeders etc? i seen a recent article about a woman who lost her face after a friends monkey decided to rip it off and apparently it had been a family member for years, just not worth it the risk i think 

i know the bub wouldnt or shouldnt have had any fear of the snake but still not a wise move IMO*


----------



## caustichumor (May 30, 2010)

Babies and large pythons, almost as good of a match as firearms and alcohol....


----------



## Hooglabah (May 30, 2010)

id go berserk if somebody i knew was being that irrisponsible i wont even let my bhp near babies its just to dangerous.


----------

